# GT: Knicks vs. Pacers (2/26)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Sat Feb 26, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Jamaal Tinsley/Reggie Miller/James Jones/Jermaine O'Neal/Jeff Foster


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this is a win, pacers wont make the playoffs either


actually i take that back. were gonna lose


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Just curious, how many Knicks fans still hate Reggie Miller? I'm not hearing many boos from the crowd.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you didnt hear the boos when he first grabbed the ball? that was it....after that he just started drilling jumpers left and right.

yeah, i strongly dislike reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> you didnt hear the boos when he first grabbed the ball?


Yeah, that was the only time. After that I didn't hear anything.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> you didnt hear the boos when he first grabbed the ball? that was it....after that he just started drilling jumpers left and right.
> 
> yeah, i strongly dislike reggie.


As much as I hate him, I love him. He has such a beautiful jump shot, but when he plays the Knicks, I hate him. You just have to admire and respect him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd

Knicks 71
Pacers 60


----------



## Spetznaz24 (Feb 11, 2005)

marbury plays like a damn taekwondo guy, bad play by a selfish player.

ran into oneal with his right leg


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Spetznaz24 said:


> marbury plays like a damn taekwondo guy, bad play by a selfish player.
> 
> ran into oneal with his right leg


Yeah, he was freaking selfish at the end of plays. And the offense just stop and not excited at all when Herb threw him back in the game where The Knicks would have won the game with Penny highpot/lowpost offense anyway. What a stats padder!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

get the hell out of here. when you take a layup, you put a knee up, thats basic basketball. O neal just caught it bad.

furthermore, why is Jermaine in the game with his team down 16 with a minute left after a back to back?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> get the hell out of here. when you take a layup, you put a knee up, thats basic basketball. O neal just caught it bad.
> 
> furthermore, why is Jermaine in the game with his team down 16 with a minute left after a back to back?


And why Marbury was hogging the ball. Man, I watched the game, I am not biased but it is to me that only Penny Hardaway is capable to perform passes in fastbreak situations.

This team is pathetic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good game, you guys simply out hustled us and that led to victory. I can't imagine how many turnovers we had that eventually led to dunks.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Good game, you guys simply out hustled us and that led to victory. I can't imagine how many turnovers we had that eventually led to dunks.


Thanks.. 2 in a row baby!! 3 in a row at home. We are turning things around a little. I love how Malik Rose looks for an outlet pass instantly when he gets the ball and the way he even dribbles the ball himself up the court right away when he gets the rebound. I love his energy as well. 8 rebounds in 9 minutes? That's tremedous and that is EFFORT. Hopefully we can get him more minutes in the future.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

John said:


> And why Marbury was hogging the ball. Man, I watched the game, I am not biased but it is to me that only Penny Hardaway is capable to perform passes in fastbreak situations.
> 
> This team is pathetic.


Can someone translate this for me


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

John said:


> Yeah, he was freaking selfish at the end of plays. And the offense just stop and not excited at all when Herb threw him back in the game where The Knicks would have won the game with Penny highpot/lowpost offense anyway. What a stats padder!


The Knicks lost? I thought they were victorius tonight


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> Can someone translate this for me


Translate what? I said Marbury and Crawford are poor desicison makeer in fastbreak situation and Stephon was stats padding in thge 4th.

What a loser, but losing team has its losing fans as well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A New Look Looks Good on the Knicks 



> Knicks Coach Herb Williams said: "Malik is tough. He did just what I expected him to do. He went in, rebounded, played good defense and he was aggressive. He did a real good job on Jermaine O'Neal, and he went to the offensive glass."


 TWO STRAIGHT! 



> The Knicks (23-33) have now won four of their last six and have their first winning streak since December. It's still not enough to make a serious playoff run, as they still trail the Atlantic Division by 51/2 games. But at least they are looking like a team again.


Undersized Knicks come up big 



> The Knicks have been called everything from undersized to underachievers to overpaid. And now Isiah Thomas' team is assuming the role of unlikely underdogs. The front office may be gearing up for the draft lottery, but the players' dream of reaching the postseason is very much alive. Last night at the Garden, the Knicks won their second straight game for the first time since late December by beating the run-down Indiana Pacers, 90-79.


Just a little defense makes a difference 



> It was the third time the Knicks have held an opponent under 80 points, the first time under Williams. Since the first two were New Orleans and the Nets, this one counts more.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

John said:


> Translate what? I said Marbury and Crawford are poor desicison makeer in fastbreak situation and Stephon was stats padding in thge 4th.
> 
> What a loser, but losing team has its losing fans as well.



I'm a loser because you type english poorly   wow, just wow. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> I'm a loser because you type english poorly   wow, just wow. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Were you the OG mod of the knicks?
What's with all the childish luaghs left and right now?


----------

